
Show HN: Metrace – easy Python CPU/memory tracing - sloev
https://github.com/sloev/metrace
======
sloev
author here

I spend some time looking for a tool (2 hours on github/google) and simply
couldn't find a tool that:

* tracked cpu/memory usage for a process AND its children

* let me annotate scopes (using a context manager) in code to know later how much was used (cpu/memory) in that scope

* provided a nice HTML output with interactive charts and downloadable images

* low amount of dependencies

.

so i made Metrace. It does those things and ONLY those things.

it

* appends all info to a json lines file for easy interpretation (slow i know, but simple ;-)

* uses plotly to generate nice cpu and memory charts where individual processes have their own line charts (within the figure) and the traces (reported using the context manager) are correctly associated to the processes

It is brutally implemented, I needed the tool asap, but i will invest some
time in increasing code quality soon (20 percent time).

.

similar things that didnt feel they met my demands:

* memory-profiler

* netdata

* name your tool, i probably tried it :-)

